# Looking for recommendation!



## elnadx (Nov 10, 2008)

I have bought a new house in Washington (Seattle), which has two lots of 30 x 40 ft and 40 x 60 ft sizes. The second one has a large strand of Birch/ maple trees. I need landscaping done for the entire plot in addition to other small jobs, which include some roofing etc. Can anyone refer me where I can advertise about my project and get bids from landscaping service providers?


----------

